# Time taken to change the bb plan.?



## jkultimate (Jul 27, 2015)

Just changed the plan from ULD 650 to ULD 999  from Selfcare bsnl site.

Done that on 24 - 7 - 2015 last friday eve and till now no change in speed or plan.

Done google search and found that some guys experienced change in 2 days and some guy's plan changed even within some hours of  submitting plan change request.

Am from Kerala, and anyone done plan change though selfcare site, please help me.?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 27, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Just changed the plan from ULD 650 to ULD 999  from Selfcare bsnl site.
> 
> Done that on 24 - 7 - 2015 last friday eve and till now no change in speed or plan.
> 
> ...




Once i requested change of my bb plan from this same method (self care portal) I got call after 2 days Sorry sir you have to give a written application for plan change in BSNL Office.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 27, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Once i requested change of my bb plan from this same method (self care portal) I got call after 2 days Sorry sir you have to give a written application for plan change in BSNL Office.




dafaq...!.>< 
When I asked exchange they said to do online


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 27, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Just changed the plan from ULD 650 to ULD 999  from Selfcare bsnl site.
> 
> Done that on 24 - 7 - 2015 last friday eve and till now no change in speed or plan.
> 
> ...


You have to wait for the end of this week.
Plan change effects take place at the beginning of next month.
Your change of BSNL broadband plan will take place from 01-08-2015.
I belong to Kolkata,and I've changed plans  through self care portal twice,every time the effect took place at the starting of next month.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 27, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> dafaq...!.><
> When I asked exchange they said to do online



I am from Punjab region.Maybe there is some restriction from BSNL in regions


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 27, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> I am from Punjab region.Maybe there is some restriction from BSNL in regions



I applied for plan change on 28th last month, they took 7 days to process it. -_-
As for the restrictions, BSNL has orders to provide crap plans all over India except for Hyderabad circle.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 27, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> You have to wait for the end of this week.
> Plan change effects take place at the beginning of next month.
> Your change of BSNL broadband plan will take place from 01-08-2015.
> I belong to Kolkata,and I've changed plans  through self care portal twice,every time the effect took place at the starting of next month.



Oh ok then, I have to wait 4 days more  



ankitj1611 said:


> I am from Punjab region.Maybe there is some restriction from BSNL in regions





SaiyanGoku said:


> I applied for plan change on 28th last month, they took 7 days to process it. -_-
> As for the restrictions, BSNL has orders to provide crap plans all over India except for Hyderabad circle.



True mate. BTW in hyderabad, whoe goes for GREEDY BSNL as ACT has awesome plans for decent monthly charges...!
Here BSNL is robbing us with low speeds and high charges.


----------



## Shah (Jul 27, 2015)

[MENTION=93457]jkultimate[/MENTION] As others have said, You should submit a written letter to the BSNL office. That's what I did. My plan was changed within two to three hours. Also, after the plan change, your billing cycle will be changed. BTW, I'm from Tamil Nadu. Should be the same procedure in Kerala too.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 27, 2015)

Write a letter.They will change it in 1 or 2 days max.I did the same.Billing will be on Pro rata Basis.This was my experience in Bangalore.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 27, 2015)

Shah said:


> @jkultimate As others have said, You should submit a written letter to the BSNL office. That's what I did. My plan was changed within two to three hours. Also, after the plan change, your billing cycle will be changed. BTW, I'm from Tamil Nadu. Should be the same procedure in Kerala too.





Stormbringer said:


> Write a letter.They will change it in 1 or 2 days max.I did the same.Billing will be on Pro rata Basis.This was my experience in Bangalore.




So guys, as I submitted a request online, and if I gave written request, will those two will be a problem..?


----------



## Shah (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> So guys, as I submitted a request online, and if I gave written request, will those two will be a problem..?



I don't think so. Because, You can't change from a plan to the same plan. Even if the online submission is processed after 4 days, You'll only have your FUP reset and only pay for the number of days you have used.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 28, 2015)

My friend changed his plan around 5-6 months back..at that time, we submitted a letter to the bsnl Nagpur office and the plan was changed the next day( pro rata basis).. I would suggest you to submit a written request.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> I don't think so. Because, You can't change from a plan to the same plan. Even if the online submission is processed after 4 days, You'll only have your FUP reset and only pay for the number of days you have used.





ashs1 said:


> My friend changed his plan around 5-6 months back..at that time, we submitted a letter to the bsnl Nagpur office and the plan was changed the next day( pro rata basis).. I would suggest you to submit a written request.




Ok guys. I will do so.
Thanks to all


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 28, 2015)

Wait for the month end and see if they changed the plan.If not go submit a written letter.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 28, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Wait for the month end and see if they changed the plan.If not go submit a written letter.



Just given a written letter to main office which is 15km away from my home. When I returned back home the plan was changed.
But here is the sad part. When I do speedtest, it is not showing any difference..! 
Same 0.60 download and 0.50 upload.  This is the exact same speed my old ULD 650 was giving.

What is the problem guys..?  Is it because of my current months usage is about 25GB...? (Exceeded 8GB as new plan's limit)
This plan is 4mbps to 8gb and 512kbps after that..! ULD 999 combo

EDIT: - Guys, youtube is now significantly faster and buffering in 720P HD is not a problem. 
Downloading musics is about 100kbps max. 
Is it normally like this.? I thought, 4 Mbps will have around 300-400 kbps download speed..?
4000/8 = approx 500kbps..?
 [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION]


----------



## Shah (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Just given a written letter to main office which is 15km away from my home. When I returned back home the plan was changed.
> But here is the sad part. When I do speedtest, it is not showing any difference..!
> Same 0.60 download and 0.50 upload.  This is the exact same speed my old ULD 650 was giving.
> 
> ...



Bro, If your plan is changed, your billing cycle has changed too. So, No you haven't crossed FUP. In my case, I changed plan mid-month and I too had already crossed FUP limits. After plan change, I was getting pre-FUP speeds. 

 Instead of speedtest, try downloading something else and see the download speeds you get. Obviously, It's impossible to play 720p video without buffering in a 512Kbps line.

- - - Updated - - -

If you still feel you're getting only 512Kbps speed, Either the plan isn't yet changed or something else is wrong.

Try logging in to SelfCare portal to see, if the plan has changed or not.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> Bro, If your plan is changed, your billing cycle has changed too. So, No you haven't crossed FUP. In my case, I changed plan mid-month and I too had already crossed FUP limits. After plan change, I was getting pre-FUP speeds.
> 
> Instead of speedtest, try downloading something else and see the download speeds you get. Obviously, It's impossible to play 720p video without buffering in a 512Kbps line.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Shah, it is now a lot faster. Downloading in torrents with food seeders giving me 200kbps, and normal downloads giving aroud 200kbps also. Speedtests sucks 

So the plan is changed..!! (Y)


----------



## Shah (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks @Shah, it is now a lot faster. Downloading in torrents with food seeders giving me 200kbps, and normal downloads giving aroud 200kbps also. Speedtests sucks
> 
> So the plan is changed..!! (Y)



That's great but strange. I too get around 200kbps on a 2Mbps plan. Are you sure BSNL has no caps for maximum speed in your region? In my locality, they have capped to 2Mbps. That's why I didn't opt for a higher speed plan.

- - - Updated - - -

If it is indeed capped, Give them a call. They should help you.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Thanks @Shah, it is now a lot faster. Downloading in torrents with food seeders giving me 200kbps, and normal downloads giving aroud 200kbps also. Speedtests sucks
> 
> So the plan is changed..!! (Y)



I get 300-400 kbps download speed in torrent on a 4mbps plan. Try a different torrent with good amount of seeders.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> That's great but strange. I too get around 200kbps on a 2Mbps plan. Are you sure BSNL has no caps for maximum speed in your region? In my locality, they have capped to 2Mbps. That's why I didn't opt for a higher speed plan.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> If it is indeed capped, Give them a call. They should help you.



Why should they cap the speed..?
In my case,  I don't know. 200 is the maximum speed am getting. Not seen 300kbps till now.
BTW, It's showing in their site, ULD 999 is Upto 4MBPS till 8 gb. So I never get this 4 Mbps all the way till 8GB..?



Stormbringer said:


> I get 300-400 kbps download speed in torrent on a 4mbps plan. Try a different torrent with good amount of seeders.



Will try mate. Tnx


----------



## Shah (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Why should they cap the speed..?
> In my case,  I don't know. 200 is the maximum speed am getting. Not seen 300kbps till now.
> BTW, It's showing in their site, ULD 999 is Upto 4MBPS till 8 gb. So I never get this 4 Mbps all the way till 8GB..?
> 
> Will try mate. Tnx



I don't know why they cap the speed but it happens on all regions except for cities. 

As [MENTION=317810]Stormbringer[/MENTION] said, try some other torrents.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> I don't know why they cap the speed but it happens on all regions except for cities.
> 
> As @Stormbringer said, try some other torrents.




My primary use for this plan is to download 5 GB Patch for playing GTA 5 in pc. 
Torrent comes second  200kbps for torrents is more than enough for me.


----------



## Shah (Jul 28, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> My primary use for this plan is to download 5 GB Patch for playing GTA 5 in pc.
> Torrent comes second  200kbps for torrents is more than enough for me.



Does that mean you're getting >200kbps in other downloads? Anyway, 5GB should take around 7 to 8hrs. Happy gaming.


----------



## jkultimate (Jul 30, 2015)

Shah said:


> Does that mean you're getting >200kbps in other downloads? Anyway, 5GB should take around 7 to 8hrs. Happy gaming.



Am getting around 200kbps + and - few kbps.... Yeah it took 7 hrs approx.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 2, 2015)

*You have to write a letter and submit it to the BSNL office *
 I waited nearly 1 month for the BB plant to change from BBG Combo ULD 845 to BBG Combo ULD 1445 (through BSNL Selfcare website) . Nothing was happening.

So i went to the office, they told me not to do online....and asked me to write an application. They gave me pen and paper, on the spot i wrote a rough application. Next day the new plan was activated.


----------



## Charley (Sep 11, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Just changed the plan from ULD 650 to ULD 999  from Selfcare bsnl site.
> 
> Am from Kerala, and anyone done plan change though selfcare site, please help me.?



Where is this option in self care site?



ankitj1611 said:


> Once i requested change of my bb plan from this same method (self care portal) I got call after 2 days Sorry sir you have to give a written application for plan change in BSNL Office.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Am getting around 200kbps + and - few kbps.... Yeah it took 7 hrs approx.



Man you are getting 200KBPS where as in AP we are getting minimum 2-3MBPS. Where is BSNL and Modi Governement...doing about providing pan India plans like the minimum 2-3MBPS plans...


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Man you are getting 200KBPS where as in AP we are getting *minimum 2-3MBPS*. Where is BSNL and Modi Governement...doing about providing pan India plans like the minimum 2-3MBPS plans...



Show off. 

On a serious note, please don't make us jealous.


----------



## jkultimate (Sep 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> Man you are getting 200KBPS where as in AP we are getting minimum 2-3MBPS. Where is BSNL and Modi Governement...doing about providing pan India plans like the minimum 2-3MBPS plans...




2 to 3 mbps download speed or connection speed?
Am I smelling any sarcasm here  




And yeah unlucky fellows like us living not in metros are stuck with this crappy bsnl sh*t.



Charley said:


> Where is this option in self care site?



Bro, found out that for me going directly to my nearest bsnl office and telling them to change the plan is the fastest. 
I've requested a plan change in that site, and about 4 days passed no result. But when I directly gave written request to office the plan got changed in matter of hours


----------

